# Book Review: The Richest Man In Babylon



## weird (30 April 2008)

Found an interesting review and summarization of the book, The Richest Man in Babylon,

http://www.deepjava.com/The_Richest_Man_In_Babylon_Book_Review.jsp


----------



## doctorj (30 April 2008)

The book is available from the ASF bookshop here - http://www.moneybags.com.au/default.asp?d=0&t=1&id=3383&c=0&a=74


----------

